# upgrading



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

from Windows 7 to Windows 10. Anyone done it? Is it a good thing?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

From what I've seen in previews it looks like a good thing, but I'll wait for a few months to hear experiences of other users. We have a year to take advantage of the free upgrade offer, so there's no hurry.

But I'm renovating some laptops right now, so I might install Win 10 on one and fool with it. I don't always trust reviews of other users. Some people will adopt the "I've got something you don't have" attitude and say it's better than it is.

Anyway, Windows 10 should be available at the end of next month (July 29th for download).


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> From what I've seen in previews it looks like a good thing, but I'll wait for a few months to hear experiences of other users. We have a year to take advantage of the free upgrade offer, so there's no hurry.
> 
> But I'm renovating some laptops right now, so I might install Win 10 on one and fool with it. I don't always trust reviews of other users. Some people will adopt the "I've got something you don't have" attitude and say it's better than it is.
> 
> Anyway, Windows 10 should be available at the end of next month *(July 29th for download)*.


Ya it is amazing how things are going now, to Update, it is now a Download.
No more getting a CD. LOL

And FWIW Apple has been doing the 'Download' thing to upgrade now for 4 years. LOL


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Windows 10 currently is slated to be a yearly subscription operating system at a projected cost ranging from $60 to a couple hundred dollars per year depending on which version you are running on your PC after the initial free download.

Currently the actual O/S won't be available for final stage public beta implementation for 30 to 60 days.

Also loading it when it becomes available will do away with the Microsoft media player completely from PCs loading it based on what some of the discussions are indicating.

More reasons I will be waiting to see if this flies as well as XP-7 or flops in ME/2000 fashion.

I'm just glad that the update that enabled the Windows 10 spamming with the extra tray icon and reservation hook in the update has been moved into option update level instead of important level.

After identifying the update I was able to remove it and my system is working just as well as it has for the last two years.

If the yearly subscription of it is pursued by Microsoft instead of the usual buy the O/S and 10 year support cycle for a one time purchase price I would suspect many PC users will gravitate away from Microsoft and towards operating systems offer for sale in the traditional fashion , especially corporate users.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

:hrm:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Ya it is amazing how things are going now, to Update, it is now a Download.
> No more getting a CD. LOL
> 
> And FWIW Apple has been doing the 'Download' thing to upgrade now for 4 years. LOL


I have not installed windows from a disc since XP. All downloads including all the betas.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shrek said:


> If the yearly subscription of it is pursued by Microsoft instead of the usual buy the O/S and 10 year support cycle for a one time purchase price I would suspect many PC users will gravitate away from Microsoft and towards operating systems offer for sale in the traditional fashion , especially corporate users.


Evidently Microsoft isn't going to do that.

http://guardianlv.com/2015/05/micro...no-hidden-fees-for-future-windows-10-support/

Many tech experts got that impression because Microsoft said they will be releasing major paid updates periodically (they suggest it will happen about once per year), instead of coming out with free service packs. The updates will provide new features and will require a fee.

But if you don't want to pay for the updates you can still receive security updates for the version you have for the life of the product at no charge.

I don't see any real motivation for the business community to migrate away from Windows after the Windows 10 release. Business are heavily invested in Windows and aren't ready to risk a loss in productivity by switching to a different operating system.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Evidently Microsoft isn't going to do that.
> 
> http://guardianlv.com/2015/05/micro...no-hidden-fees-for-future-windows-10-support/
> 
> ...


Even then Microsoft has already has a successful subscription service. Office 365. Instead of paying big bucks every 3 to 4 years you may a yearly fee. Now they added large cloud backup to office 365 and it really is quite cost effective if you need those services.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Even then Microsoft has already has a successful subscription service. Office 365. Instead of paying big bucks every 3 to 4 years you may a yearly fee. Now they added large cloud backup to office 365 and it really is quite cost effective if you need those services.


That's true, and Microsoft is trying to promote a variety of subscription cloud services. But I don't know how successful they're going to be. They have competition.

Google is offering 15 GB of free cloud storage (Google Drive) along with their free MS Office compatible applications for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint (Google Docs, Google Sheets, and Google Slides respectively). Honestly, Google offers pretty good applications and service. Businesses will probably still use MS Office, but a large part of the market will accept free service.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Nevada said:


> That's true, and Microsoft is trying to promote a variety of subscription cloud services. But I don't know how successful they're going to be. They have competition.
> 
> Google is offering 15 GB of free cloud storage (Google Drive) along with their MS Office compatible applications for Word, Excel and PowerPoint (Google Docs, Google Sheets, and Google Slides respectively). Honestly, Google offers pretty good applications and service. Businesses will probably still use MS Office, but a large part of the market will accept free service.


I use both. Google is used for the companies I work for, email and the ease we can use the cloud for documents. The documents are available for easy access to all employees.

Office 365 is used for backing up all my computers at home on line including my server.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

If it ain't broke don't fix it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I use both. Google is used for the companies I work for, email and the ease we can use the cloud for documents. The documents are available for easy access to all employees.
> 
> Office 365 is used for backing up all my computers at home on line including my server.


I use Office 2013 because I get it free. I created a 'Documents' folder on my Google Drive and modified the default path in Word to save documents on Google Drive by default.


----------

